# ¨°o.O بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور O.o°¨



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

’,.. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..,’


أحبتي الكرام ...

رواد ومحبي...

بوابة التجارة 
حآآآبه انزل آبدعاتي بهذهـ الصفحه

آود آن آعطرهـآ بالشعر و الــخواطر

​
ررروح و جنون { دانة الدنيا } *​​

أحبتي ...​





أود أن أتشرف ...وطرح هنا بما يسمى .,’

!!!،،، بــ بـــــوح الصـــــوره ،،، !!!

.. وهو ..

ان يشرفني أي عضوه زائره لهذه الصفحه ..

بوضع صوره وتعليق عليها ..

بأسلوب النثر الجميل ..

الذي المسه..

في مشاعركم ... الشفافه ...

وخيالكم ..الخصب ..


"​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

*






صدري رحب يآسع الدنيا و مافيها 
............. لكن [ همومي ] كثيرات و ملتحمه .."

مثل الرياض الوسيعه في مساعيها
............. رحبه و لكن تضيق إن زادت الزحمه .."

’*​*​​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

*نَصِمتُ آحِيآناً ، لِيسَ لِ / ضِعفْ فِينآ ! حِتىُ لو فسِّرهَ آلآخِرونْ بَ ذِلكَ ، *
*نَصِمتُ لأننِآ نَعِعِلمْ آنْ آلجَرحِ آكِبرُ مِنَ آلكِلآمْ آلذِيَ يُقِآلْ . . !*
*نَصِمتُ آحِيآناً لأنْ خِيبتنآ كآنتَ آكِبرُ مِنَ كلُ لغِغِآتُ آلعِآلمْ . *
*نَصِمتُ آحِيآناً لأنْ كِلُ شِيَ قدَ آنتِهىَ ولنَ يعِعِودّ , *
*فَمِآ فِآئدّة آلحَدِيثُ لِ : قِقِلوبٌ صِمّآءَ - لآتِرىُ سِوىَ نفسِهآ فقِطَ ! *



*



*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

[align=center][ صحيح مُسلم لكن : الهَم كافر
كل ما بغيت أضحك يهددني حزني ]


الضيق وافـي .. والحزن حيل وافر
والجرح أكثر شي .. شفتـه يحبني

عايش وميِّت بين .. ماضي وحاضر
والصبر [ مفتاح الفرج ] ضاع منِّي

قل وش تبي وتتركني يا حزني آمر
مسكين فرحي / تصدِّق إنَّ وحشني !!

( شاعر ) ولكنِّي .. ماني بـ شاعر
ودِّي أموت اليوم .... وأرتاح منِّي !! [/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*



*







لا تعلييييييييييق 
فالصورة تحكي 
وأنا أشاهد وأبكي *​
​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*







*ودي أنسى كل شــي*
*ودي أحرق ذكريـــــااتي*
*ودي أرمي ورى ظهري*
*ودي أقسى ولا أحـــن*
*ودي أمشي ولا أحـــــااتي*
*ودي أبعد ولا أبــــاالي*
*ودي أرحل.. ودي أرحل*
*عن شقااي وعن عذاابي*
*يمكــن ألقــى رااااحـــتي*
*يمكــن ألقــى رااااحـــتي*
*يمكــن ألقــى رااااحـــتي*


*................*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*



 

*اسكت ولكن داخلي..هم اسرار*

*..وين الذي يفهم شكواي..من عيوني..*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*







خلك على خبري كما ريحة العود 

........اذا احترق بالنار يزداد طيبه ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*





اذا المراجل لبسـة شمـاغ وعقـال
قـل للـعـذارى يلبـسـنّ العمـايـم 




ما عاد يفـرق زول حرمـه ورجـال
دام الفعايـل تشبـه البعـض دايــم 




المرجله مـا هي كلمـه وتنقـال
وتروح ما راحـت هبـوب النسايـم 




وإلا خشونة صوت أو رفـع الاثقال 
ارزة صـدور وفـعـل الـزلايـم 




ولا هي بعد مفتـاح موتـر وجـوال
وإلا ردى لسانـن حديـثـه شتـايـم 



المرجله شيمـه عـن القيـل والقـال
رفيع نفس (ن ) حـر بالجـو حايـم 




المرجلـه عقـلٍ وزن وزنـه جبـال
ودون العقـل وش فرقنـا والبهـايـم 




يا مسندي لو مايل الوقـت بـي مـال
يا ولـد أبويـه يـا عظيـم العزايـم 




يا معرب الجدين مـن العـم والخـال
يا نخـوة المفـزوع وقـت الهزايـم 




المرجله يا خوي هـي طولـة البـال
هي العـزم هـي الصبـر فالظلايـم 




فيهـا الكـرم عـزه دلـه وفنـجـال 
فيها الكرامه عـن ردى الطبـع شايـم 




والديـن لامنـه خـذا القلـب منـزال
مشى طريـق الحـق وابليـس نايـم 




ومن لا عرف ربه في طيـب الحـال
لابـد وقـت الضيـق بالهـم هايـم 



*حتى صلاتــك مع جماعـات ورجـال
في خيرها يـا خـوي نعـم الغنايـم 



ولامن نصف ليلك قـم صفـي البـال
يا عظم أجـرك بيـن ساجـد وقايـم 




ولا من رفع ربي لـه كـل الأعمـال
حسن الذكـر لا قالـو فـلان صايـم 




وخلك شريف القصد يا طيـب الفـال
سـوء المقاصـد فالبيـوت الهـدايـم 




واحذر تبيع النفـس فـي دب الأنـذال
وتتبـع خـوي إبليـس راع النمايـم 




النفـس خيـل لـك إذا كنـت خيّـال
ومن لا قـوى نفسـه قوتـه الهزايـم 




**ولا صرت ما تدري لو يش أنت رجــال
والله خسـارة فيـك ذبـح التمـايـم*​


----------



## جوو الرياض (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

اسجل اعجاابي بروعة قلمك :sm3:​

لي باك​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*



جوو الرياض قال:


> اسجل اعجاابي بروعة قلمك :sm3:​
> 
> لي باك​


 من ذوووقك

والموضوع موضوعك

بانتظارك​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*



 




*دقيقه ... يامصور إنكساري / بأرتشف ذلي ! *
*متى شرب ( الكرامه ) كان يرحم غصة إعجيّز ؟*​ 
*( زمن ) وشهو زمانه .. يرحم أمك خله يولي *
*تعال وشوف وش خلا القهر في دآخلي /. حَيّز !*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*












لآ قلت


.. يمه.. 


حنآآن آلأسم يكفيني 


وشلون ضمه يدينك ...!


يآآآبعد رآآسي 



●● ​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*










*مازلت أقول : إن الليالي " مراجيح "*
*مرّة تشيلك فوق , مرّة تنـزلك .!!*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

*



*​ 


*أجْمَل الألوَان:*
*مَا لاَ لَوْن.. لهْ..!*​ 

*.*
*.*
*. *​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

*





يا شينها لا خنقتك [ العبرة ] ولا ب يديك حيلة لـ الدموع !
تسولف و تضحك عادي , و ضحكك تختمه . . . / شهقات ، *​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*






*ياهي أيام عشتها ذيك الأعـوام

تسوى حياة طعمها اليوم عادي

ودعـتــك الله يـا زمـان بـه أيــــام 
*
*رااحت وصرنا بعدها في شتاتي ...*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*







*يارب*
*كلما فكرت بكتمان حزني*
*ارعبني قولك*
*"وابيضت عيناه من الحزن وهو كظيم"*
*وكلما فكرت بالبوح بصوت مرتفع اتذكر قولك*
*"وبشر الصابرين"*
*فيرعبني ان يضيع بوحي اجري وبشارتي*
*الهي اسئلك صبراً لا نسيان فيه*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*




 


اللي نست ..ان دينهآ .. \بحجابهآ
..........وخلّت ..عيون العآبثين ... اتطولهآ ,!

وش جآبها .. للصالحه .. وش جآبهآ ,؟
.......... والله ... ماتسوى .. تراب رجولها ,!

قطعة حلا .. مكشوفةٍ .. لذبابهآ
........... وْ ذي قطعةٍ ..بدري عليه ..ينولهآ ,!


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

*




أنَسيتَ القُبُورَ إذْ أنتَ فيها بَينَ ذُلٍّ وَوَحشَةٍ وانفِرادِ
أي يَوْمٍ يَومُ الممات وإذْ أنْـ ـتَ تُنادى فَما تُجيبُ المنادي
أيّ يَوْمٍ يوم الفِراقِ وإذْ نَفْــسُكَ تَرْقَى عَنِ الحَشا والفُؤادِ
أيّ يَوْمٍ يَوْمُ الفراقِ وإذْ أنْـ ـتَ مـن النّزْعِ في أشَدّ الجِهادِ
أيّ يَوْمٍ يَوْمُ الصّراخِ وإذْ يَلْــطِمـن حُرّ الوّجُوهِ والأجيَادِ
بـاكِياتٍ عَلَيكَ يَندُبنَ شَجواً خافِقاتِ القُــلُوبِ والأكْبادِ
يَتَجـاوَبْنَ بالرّنينِ ويَذْرِفْـ ـنَ دُمُوعاً تَفيضُ فَيضَ المَزادِ
أيّ يَوْمٍ يوْمُ الوُقوفِ إلى الله ويَوْمُ الحِسابِ والإشْهادِ
أيّ يَوْمٍ يوم المَرور عَلى النّا رِ وأهْوَالِها العِظامِ الشّدادِ
أيّ يَوْمٍ يَوْمُ الخَلاصِ من النّا رِ وهَوْلِ العَذابِ والأصْفادِ
كم وكم في القُبُورِمن أهلِ ملكٍ كمْ وكمْ في القُبورِمــن قُوّادِ
كمْ وكم في القُبورِمن أهلِ دُنْيا كمْ وكم في القُبورِ مــن زُهّادِ *​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*









*-[ لَوُ كَلآمْ آلَنَآسْ مَوُ رَخخيِصْ ~ً
.. كــــــــــآنْ مَآ أَنَبْآعَتْ آلَجَرِيدّهْ بَ رَيَآلِيِنْ !*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

*



*​



*عآدي بكيت .. *
*و جفّ دمعّي و روقّت *
*وش لك بطول السالفة .. و المواجع ! *
*هَذا انا بستقبلك كل ما أشتقت *
*لكن بعد لو رحت .. *
*مانّيب ضايع !*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

*






وأتنهد . . وأقول : تزين !
مع ان الوضع متأزم ..
وصاير طييين !
وأتنهد . . وأقول : تزين !
وأحرث الليل . . في رجوى صباااح من وراه يبين
وأقول تزين ..!
أقول تزين ..!​*​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

*



مَ أجججمَل ( آلتسليييييگ )






’!
لَ آلبَعض , مَن آلبشَر = . . . ! *​
__________________​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ¨° بوح الشعر و الخواطر و الصور °¨*

*







يعلم الله كل قطرة مطر أين سقطت !

فسبحان الله ​*​


----------

